# Corydoras Adolfoi Spawn



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Good water/good food has finally paid off with someone! Or in this case somefish! For the past several days I have been finding several eggs each morning and wondered who's they were. I have several types of corys in this tank and didn't expect anyone to breed successfully in there because I have some 20 s.petricolas who in the past have eaten other species eggs. 

I was lucky enough to watch them spawn last night and to my dismay they are not using the spawning mops I slaved over nor java moss I spent about $15 last weekend at HDAS.  They are spawning on the slate & I'm also finding the odd egg underneath driftwood.  I witnessed them spawning last night and the females seem to like to spawn as close to the bottom as possible. Good thing I have a nice sandy substrate to camouflage them from everyone, as well as me!


----------



## greenterror23 (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice =D.......


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yay grats on the spawns!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

The spawning was the easy part, we'll see about the hatching part. I have them in some meth blue with a bubbler. Fingers crossed, if not at least I know they're trying!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Congrats Kate. Hmm .. that's interesting, but it's not the first time. I've seen my Sterbai cory laying eggs against the glass. Couldn't hatch the eggs though. Cory isn't my thing unfortunately.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Congrats Kate hope they hatch for you good luck


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

In another tank I just found 2 C035 phantom aspidora fry!  

Answer me this someone please...Why is it all the fish I am NOT actively trying to spawn are spawning. And then there are my king tigers, 260's & 199s....All colonies have mixed sexes. Evil fish!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Fish are weird maybe they are playing mind games with you .


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhhh. Corydoras adolfoi.....very, very nice.

Kudos to you. I've got my fingers crossed for you that the eggs are fertile and hatch. If you need a buyer, you know my number.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Cory_Dad said:


> Ohhhhhhhhh. Corydoras adolfoi.....very, very nice.
> 
> Kudos to you. I've got my fingers crossed for you that the eggs are fertile and hatch. If you need a buyer, you know my number.


How about a nice trade in the near future!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Congrats Kate!

Haha, too true about spawning the ones you're not trying for. I keep finding Oto eggs in my tank. L260? Not a chance.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> Congrats Kate!
> 
> Haha, too true about spawning the ones you're not trying for. I keep finding Oto eggs in my tank. L260? Not a chance.


Maybe we should start a rumour that all L260 males are sterile and cannot reproduce lol. Never mind the details about where they come from lol. It'll make me feel better.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure I read that over at PC or something. Actually 100% sure.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty sure I read that over at PC or something. Actually 100% sure.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

where do you get your meth from? I can't seem to find any around here.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Sunstar said:


> where do you get your meth from? I can't seem to find any around here.


Lucky for me I don't need drugs. I'm naturally this way.

So yeah apparently all L260's go infertile the minute they cross the border.  Spooky!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I mean your Meth blue


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Sunstar said:


> I mean your Meth blue


LOL I need to sleep! I thought you were reffering to my crazy comments so I must be on drugs...lol Never mind!!!!

I actually picked mine up in the US in a little shop. I am going over in 2 weeks if you can't find it locally, I'll pick you up a bottle if you'd like.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> where do you get your meth from? I can't seem to find any around here.


I buy mine from Pets and Ponds.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Are you sure that your set up is done correctly. My pleco don't breed unless I conditioned them. I once had a female that does it every 3 months, but had an accident and she died horribly.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

A lot of the time, nothing is needed to get fish to spawn - I've got spawning Oto cats, and I've done nothing to them.


----------

